# SUBLIMATION on Rayon/Poly blend?



## mardiv

Would that work? Or is Sublimation only for Polyester? I have some cool shirts but they are Rayon Polyester.

Thanks!


----------



## JYA

I tried it; didn't look good. Never tried washing it as it was a swatch sample and by the way it transferred, I decided to not use it.


----------



## mardiv

DEFIANT said:


> I tried it; didn't look good. Never tried washing it as it was a swatch sample and by the way it transferred, I decided to not use it.


thanks! That was what I was afraid of.

So, only silkscreening huh?


----------



## mcorrydesigns

Depending on the color of the t-shirt, the dye sublimation should look great on Polyester/Rayon material.


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Hi. I would be inclined to 'sacrifice' one of your shirts and see what happens. The sublimation will certainly work with the polyester component, but I have the feeling that it will possibly wash out of the rayon part and give the same faded look you get with poly cotton mixes. Could be wrong though, so I'd be inclined to give it a blast.


----------



## mcorrydesigns

I have not had a problem with fading. Is it possible that the paper that transfers the ink is a factor? I have only used certain dyesub transfer paper and maybe I have just been lucky....


----------



## CUSTOM UK

It all depends on what percentage of polyester is in the mix and how it is distributed. Not all poly cotton shirts fade badly. 

With a new product, it's sometimes prudent to just print up one item and subject it to a wash test.

Must admit I haven't heard of rayon for years.... Where have I been.!!!


----------



## Conde_David

I have used many materials like rayon and nylon and found that they do ok but lack the pop
of polyester. You may need to back off the temp to say 375 at 40 seconds. One client of
ours is big into umbrellas (nylon).


----------



## martinwoods

Conde_David said:


> I have used many materials like rayon and nylon and found that they do ok but lack the pop
> of polyester. You may need to back off the temp to say 375 at 40 seconds. One client of
> ours is big into umbrellas (nylon).


 
Hi David, glad to see you on the forums. I know you were always so much help when I called with a question. You say nylon, does that mean I could sublimate the back packs that are 100% nylon?

Thnaks


----------



## milabix

Mardiv,

Rayon is a cellulose fiber (not a synthetic fiber) and will perform just like cotton when it comes to dye sublimation, if there is some polyester in the blend the poly will take the color and hold it, rayon will not. Nylon )and poly amides in general) will take sublimation ink however the dyes will "migrate" within the fibers over time and you will get poor wash and rub fastness.

Hope this helps,

Milabix


----------



## mardiv

milabix said:


> Mardiv,
> 
> Rayon is a cellulose fiber (not a synthetic fiber) and will perform just like cotton when it comes to dye sublimation, if there is some polyester in the blend the poly will take the color and hold it, rayon will not. Nylon )and poly amides in general) will take sublimation ink however the dyes will "migrate" within the fibers over time and you will get poor wash and rub fastness.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Milabix


 yes, thanks so much for the definition and help!


----------



## treadhead

Conde_David said:


> I have used many materials like rayon and nylon and found that they do ok but lack the pop
> of polyester. You may need to back off the temp to say 375 at 40 seconds. One client of
> ours is big into umbrellas (nylon).


Hmmm..interesting...


----------



## bindiribli

Hello, i'm from romania and I just bought an epson stylus sx 115 with ciss adaptor and heatpress machine, and wanna make some fine good t-shirts,but only a problem, here we have only 3-4 distribuitors of heattrasferpaper and they all told me that the paint will last only 10 washes... and also they don't know what kind of sublimatioan paint do i need, it's so wierd they are a little slouch... anyway, please can someone tell me if there's a much stronger durable paper than chromablast? and what kind of ink do i need?
now i have dye ink, and want to make printing with any kind of ink or paper,just tu last longer, on bumbac t-shirts,white, is it possible? thank you for your time, felix 
www.bindiribli.ro if you wanna join or see ,thanks


----------



## uncletee

with sublimation sometime you just gotta try and experiment. good luck uncletee


----------



## devyndocare

HOW TO SUBLIMATE ON MATERIAL OTHER THAN POLYESTER. 

Needed:

photo emulsion (Michael's or any craft store will carry it)
water
spray bottle (easier for larger areas) or paint brush
cheap can of aerosol hair spray (release agent)

STEP 1: Pre press garment 5-10 secs.
STEP 2: Mix 1 part emulsion with 2 parts water (ex: 1 cup emulsion mix with 2 cups water).
STEP 3: Pour into spray bottle or use paint brush and apply mixture to garment and allow to dry 4 hrs.
STEP 4: REPEAT STEP 3 
STEP 5: spray garment with hair spray and begin sublimating garment. 

I tried this first on a 100% cotton washcloth, t-shirt and a pair of white socks and it worked BEAUTIFULLY!!! After the test run I prepared several items and stored them since the process is so long. Good Luck and plz let me know how it worked out for you all.
PLEASE CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE: bullymusicgang.com


----------



## mgparrish

devyndocare said:


> HOW TO SUBLIMATE ON MATERIAL OTHER THAN POLYESTER.
> 
> Needed:
> 
> photo emulsion (Michael's or any craft store will carry it)
> water
> spray bottle (easier for larger areas) or paint brush
> cheap can of aerosol hair spray (release agent)
> 
> STEP 1: Pre press garment 5-10 secs.
> STEP 2: Mix 1 part emulsion with 2 parts water (ex: 1 cup emulsion mix with 2 cups water).
> STEP 3: Pour into spray bottle or use paint brush and apply mixture to garment and allow to dry 4 hrs.
> STEP 4: REPEAT STEP 3
> STEP 5: spray garment with hair spray and begin sublimating garment.
> 
> I tried this first on a 100% cotton washcloth, t-shirt and a pair of white socks and it worked BEAUTIFULLY!!! After the test run I prepared several items and stored them since the process is so long. Good Luck and plz let me know how it worked out for you all.
> PLEASE CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE: bullymusicgang.com


Umm great for a craft, but doubt you can make much money this way.


----------



## David09

Sublimation always looks good on polyester


----------



## brandonlaura

Sublimation can be done on Rayon Polyester, but the quality is not that bright and clear. If you want a clear and bright result so you you have to go with 100% Polyester fabric because sublimation gives a bright result only on 100% polyester


----------



## David09

If you want a better result of sublimation you sholud go with polyester


----------



## chinasubpaper

Sublimation paper could used on textile that has more than 80% polyester


----------



## CowgirlsLoft

Hey, inquiring minds want to know......
If, as stated previously, you need a synthetic fabric, then why aren't all these good for sublimation??

Synthetic Fabrics list according to Wikipedia:
Polyester
Acrylic
Nylon
Rayon
Acetate
Spandex
Lastex
Orlon
Kevlar


----------



## mgparrish

CowgirlsLoft said:


> Hey, inquiring minds want to know......
> If, as stated previously, you need a synthetic fabric, then why aren't all these good for sublimation??
> 
> Synthetic Fabrics list according to Wikipedia:
> Polyester
> Acrylic
> Nylon
> Rayon
> Acetate
> Spandex
> Lastex
> Orlon
> Kevlar


"Synthetic" is a very broad term of a property of a material. It just means that it is not found naturally, i.e. grown or organic like cotton.

Polyester is synthetic just like Acetate, but not to say they are the same. Much difference in the chemical structures.

The reason why polymers (polyester is a polymer) sublimate and other "synthetics" don't ...

It's called "glass transition", which is unique to polymers. The glass transition phase is needed to allow sublimation. It is during the glass transition stage that the polymer can begin to fuse with a sublimation dye in the gas phase. 

The glass transition "frees" the electrons between the 2 materials up enough to attract to each others atoms nucleus.

Upon cooling down from the glass transition stage the 2 materials are now locked (no longer free) and sharing each others electrons. We call this a molecular bond.


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
Rayon/Poly blend material is not good for sublimation.


----------



## CowgirlsLoft

Wow Mike,
Thank you... I feel like I just got a much needed science lesson. Wonderful information and explanation! 

I have found some of the newer styles have a higher polyester content. Mainly the women's styles, can have 70+% poly, but I have to go into each description to see. Some of them are strictly on certain colors (the heathers seem to come to mind). 
Thank you again for the info. It will serve me well to know this.


----------



## mgparrish

CowgirlsLoft said:


> Wow Mike,
> Thank you... I feel like I just got a much needed science lesson. Wonderful information and explanation!
> 
> I have found some of the newer styles have a higher polyester content. Mainly the women's styles, can have 70+% poly, but I have to go into each description to see. Some of them are strictly on certain colors (the heathers seem to come to mind).
> Thank you again for the info. It will serve me well to know this.


Just keep in mind the more poly % the better. 70% is probably doable unless you need a full saturated deep color.

One trick is to slightly oversaturate the graphic then it will "land" where it needs to be after washing. But this is only possible with graphics that are not at full saturation. For example pink and not red. Light blue and not blue. ETC

Be careful that other materials in the blend can withstand up to 400 degs F. Always plan to buy some extra test material on any new fabric.


----------



## cherlmas

devyndocare said:


> HOW TO SUBLIMATE ON MATERIAL OTHER THAN POLYESTER.
> 
> Needed:
> 
> photo emulsion (Michael's or any craft store will carry it)
> water
> spray bottle (easier for larger areas) or paint brush
> cheap can of aerosol hair spray (release agent)
> 
> STEP 1: Pre press garment 5-10 secs.
> STEP 2: Mix 1 part emulsion with 2 parts water (ex: 1 cup emulsion mix with 2 cups water).
> STEP 3: Pour into spray bottle or use paint brush and apply mixture to garment and allow to dry 4 hrs.
> STEP 4: REPEAT STEP 3
> STEP 5: spray garment with hair spray and begin sublimating garment.
> 
> I tried this first on a 100% cotton washcloth, t-shirt and a pair of white socks and it worked BEAUTIFULLY!!! After the test run I prepared several items and stored them since the process is so long. Good Luck and plz let me know how it worked out for you all.
> PLEASE CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE: bullymusicgang.com


 you sure you mean photo emulsion that is the stuff you put on screens when you are doing screen printing. did you mean polymer spray.


----------

